# Spacer Saver wheel on TTS...



## Dino_Donis

So I'm finally getting around to starting a project to add a spacer saver wheel into my 2017 TTS. I've read a few threads on here where people have done the same so I've started sourcing the parts. The first part I got at the weekend was the actual wheel, I did a bit of research an concluded that I needed a 19" with *T125/70 R19 *tyre according to the sticker on the inside of the door. The actual Audi part number of the wheel seemed to be *8K0601027D*. I got lucky on Ebay and got an unused one for £25  which I picked up at the weekend.

I suspected that it might not fit on the front of the TTS due to the large brake calipers so I thought I'd try it. It seemed to go on ok but looking through the holes in the wheels the brake caliper did look really close. I span the wheel back and forth a little then removed it and sure enough there was a small scratch mark on the wheel and caliper...

So I guess if I get a front puncture I either have to put the space saver on the back and transfer the the back wheel to the front or use a spacer? Has anyone tried this? any reason why this wouldn't work/would be unsafe? I think 10mm would be enough then could use that original bolts as the space saver is very thin...

The next step is to try to source the different foam mouldings for the back, I've read Audi can be unwilling to order the parts for a UK spec car so any advice would be appreciated...

I'll add all the part numbers to this thread once I get going...

*** Update 25-August-2019 ***
Foam parts etc ordered to house the wheel in the boot - No opposition from Dealer's parts dept.

*** Update 31-August-2019 ***
Added a complete set of installation photos to Page 2


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey

i was always told a space saver wheel should never go on a steering axle.


----------



## Mark Pred

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> i was always told a space saver wheel should never go on a steering axle.


You can, but it's not best practice. Obviously (he says, given IQ's vary) you simply replace the flat front with a good rear, then use the SSW on the rear, non steering axle. I still occasionally see idiots driving with one on the front [smiley=bigcry.gif]. I'll just use the junk in the boot if I have to. Not great I know (had to use it once on a pool car from work) but it gets you home...


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, A space saver is only supposed to be used to get you home at a max speed of 50mph & if you drive within it's capability there is no reason why it can't be used on the front wheel. 
*Sensibly* used as a get you home device, it won't cause a prob.
Hoggy.


----------



## M1ke H

Dino_Donis said:


> .....The next step is to try to source the different foam mouldings for the back, I've read Audi can be unwilling to order the parts for a UK spec car so any advice would be appreciated...


When I asked my dealer to order the parts for mine, e v e n t u a l l y Audi UK came back and said they couldn't supply for a UK spec car. The dealer asked if I would email them the parts I required (they confirmed the list I had was correct), they then ordered the parts in two or three hits on the basis that Audi UK wouldn't know what cars the various items were destined for. After all the aggro and delays (there's a thread somewhere) they fitted it all for me FOC :roll: . Took them about 20 minutes as I recall. And yes, the part no I have for the wheel is 601 027 D

Edited to add that there is a diagram with part numbers in this thread, but I do have an itemised list of the parts Audi supplied me if of any interest?


----------



## Dino_Donis

M1ke H said:


> Dino_Donis said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....The next step is to try to source the different foam mouldings for the back, I've read Audi can be unwilling to order the parts for a UK spec car so any advice would be appreciated...
> 
> 
> 
> When I asked my dealer to order the parts for mine, e v e n t u a l l y Audi UK came back and said they couldn't supply for a UK spec car. The dealer asked if I would email them the parts I required (they confirmed the list I had was correct), they then ordered the parts in two or three hits on the basis that Audi UK wouldn't know what cars the various items were destined for. After all the aggro and delays (there's a thread somewhere) they fitted it all for me FOC :roll: . Took them about 20 minutes as I recall. And yes, the part no I have for the wheel is 601 027 D
> 
> Edited to add that there is a diagram with part numbers in this thread, but I do have an itemised list of the parts Audi supplied me if of any interest?
Click to expand...

Thanks Yes I'd be interested in knowing the part numbers as the link you pointed out to the diagram does not show all the actual part numbers although it does display the parts - If you look at the part numbers down the right hand side you will see that there are several missing i.e. for items 1, 3, 4...

Did you order part via the parts department or Sales?


----------



## M1ke H

I'm away for the weekend now, but will get you the info when home after the Bank Holiday.


----------



## Dino_Donis

So yesterday I went to the parts department at Slough Audi and orderd all the bits for the inserts etc apart from the space saver which I already have. I met no resistance to ordering them and the guy said they will be available to collect in 2 working days. I took a note of all the part numbers and prices for the indiviual bits and stuck them on a diagram. The total cost of the 5 parts was *£125.87 *inc VAT

*** Diagram Edited 26-August-2019 to include details on space saver wheel ***
*** Diagram Edited 30-August-2019 to correct part number & cost for base piece and add correct wheel part number ***


----------



## phazer

Dino_Donis said:


> So yesterday I went to the parts department at Slough Audi and orderd all the bits for the inserts etc apart from the space saver which I already have. I met no resistance to ordering them and the guy said they will be available to collect in 2 working days. I took a note of all the part numbers and prices for the indiviual bits and stuck them on a diagram. The total cost of the 5 parts was *£125.87 *inc VAT


Nice. Thanks.


----------



## chelspeed

What does the bolt attach to? Something already in the boot floor or something in the bottom 109H "bin".

Appreciate you may not know until the parts arrive but interested when you do.

I have a spacesaver spare but just put it loose on the boot floor for long trips. It's safe as on trips where I take it there is so much stuff in the boot that it's not going anywhere. But it would be nice to reduce impact on boot space by getting it under the carpet.


----------



## Dino_Donis

chelspeed said:


> What does the bolt attach to? Something already in the boot floor or something in the bottom 109H "bin".
> 
> Appreciate you may not know until the parts arrive but interested when you do.
> 
> I have a spacesaver spare but just put it loose on the boot floor for long trips. It's safe as on trips where I take it there is so much stuff in the boot that it's not going anywhere. But it would be nice to reduce impact on boot space by getting it under the carpet.


I assume it must screw into the car body as I don't think the foam moulding will be strong enough plus I've seen other posts were people haven't bothered with the base moulding.

I'll take some photos when I do the installation...


----------



## Kenny.

I fitted a spare in my TTS last year and it's been excellent, I've used it twice, once on the front and once on the rear, it fits the front fine without any rubbing but lots of torque steer if you dare to use the accelerator, the bolt thing just goes into an existing slot on the wheel well and locks with a half turn


----------



## chelspeed

OK ta for the info.


----------



## Dino_Donis

Kenny. said:


> I fitted a spare in my TTS last year and it's been excellent, I've used it twice, once on the front and once on the rear, it fits the front fine without any rubbing but lots of torque steer if you dare to use the accelerator, the bolt thing just goes into an existing slot on the wheel well and locks with a half turn


That's good to know, I've since discoverd that I may not have the correct wheel as the 8K xxxxx wheel is from a A4 which has slightly bigger bore and also this may explain why mine rubs slightly on the front caliper, fine on the back obviously. 
I'm assuming your wheel is *8S0 601 027* ? I may see if I can get the wheel only and swap the tyre over if not too expensive...


----------



## Dino_Donis

chelspeed said:


> What does the bolt attach to? Something already in the boot floor or something in the bottom 109H "bin".
> 
> Appreciate you may not know until the parts arrive but interested when you do.
> 
> I have a spacesaver spare but just put it loose on the boot floor for long trips. It's safe as on trips where I take it there is so much stuff in the boot that it's not going anywhere. But it would be nice to reduce impact on boot space by getting it under the carpet.


Do you not lose some sound insulation by not having the foam?

I've had a look at a few photos and it looks like there is a bar thing at the end of the bolt which looks like it goes through a metal bracket on the boot floor then locks into place when rotate 90°. Have a look at this diagram I knocked up...


----------



## spidey3

I am wondering, is this possible on TT RS? 
Are there any space saver spares (what we call a "compact spare" here in the US) available that would fit over the stock TT RS rotors?


----------



## Dino_Donis

spidey3 said:


> I am wondering, is this possible on TT RS?
> Are there any space saver spares (what we call a "compact spare" here in the US) available that would fit over the stock TT RS rotors?


The only difference is the brake caliper size, so worst case if you had a front puncture you could put the space saver on the back then move the back wheel to the front..which will probably be the preferred configuration...


----------



## spidey3

Dino_Donis said:


> ,,,if you had a front puncture you could put the space saver on the back then move the back wheel to the front..


That's a good point, but it adds to the misery of a puncture to have to do that. Especially when it is 11pm, it's raining, and I have a passenger and the dog and a tub ice cream in the car with me (which is when I always seem to get punctures)...


----------



## Dino_Donis

spidey3 said:


> Dino_Donis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,,,if you had a front puncture you could put the space saver on the back then move the back wheel to the front..
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good point, but it adds to the misery of a puncture to have to do that. Especially when it is 11pm, it's raining, and I have a passenger and the dog and a tub ice cream in the car with me (which is when I always seem to get punctures)...
Click to expand...

I'd still prefer to do that than wait 2 hours+ for breakdown service or trash a £250 tyre by putting that horrible gunk stuff inside it... :x


----------



## M1ke H

M1ke H said:


> I'm away for the weekend now, but will get you the info when home after the Bank Holiday.


Apologies for the delay in reply; I was struck down with gastroenteritis whilst away and today is the first day I'm starting to feel almost human again :roll:

The part numbers I have agree with yours except I have A8S0 012 109 J (as opposed to your H suffix). For comparison, mine were priced as follows:

A8S0 012 109 J £26.40
A8S0 012 109 K £ 18.12 (same)
A8S0 012 127 £ 24.65 (same)
A8S0 012 127 C £ 24.65 (same)
A1K0 803 899 E £ 9.42
A8S0 601 027 £138.40

and I also bought the tyre TTCO 125 701 9M 693 (125/70) which cost me £89.24.

Hope all this might help others.


----------



## Dino_Donis

M1ke H said:


> M1ke H said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm away for the weekend now, but will get you the info when home after the Bank Holiday.
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the delay in reply; I was struck down with gastroenteritis whilst away and today is the first day I'm starting to feel almost human again :roll:
> 
> The part numbers I have agree with yours except I have A8S0 012 109 J (as opposed to your H suffix). For comparison, mine were priced as follows:
> 
> A8S0 012 109 J £26.40
> A8S0 012 109 K £ 18.12 (same)
> A8S0 012 127 £ 24.65 (same)
> A8S0 012 127 C £ 24.65 (same)
> A1K0 803 899 E £ 9.42
> A8S0 601 027 £138.40
> 
> and I also bought the tyre TTCO 125 701 9M 693 (125/70) which cost me £89.24.
> 
> Hope all this might help others.
Click to expand...

Thanks, Interesting that you have a different part number for the base bit and yours is quite a bit cheaper...
I assume when you say you bought the tyre you mean *wheel + tyre*? Do you know if you can buy just the wheel on it's on i.e. without a tyre fitted? Was the Wheel the 19" version?

Do you have a TTS? if so does it fit on the front ok?

I just had a call to say all my bits are in so will pick up after work, I may fit them later...


----------



## Dino_Donis

Dino_Donis said:


> M1ke H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M1ke H said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm away for the weekend now, but will get you the info when home after the Bank Holiday.
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the delay in reply; I was struck down with gastroenteritis whilst away and today is the first day I'm starting to feel almost human again :roll:
> 
> The part numbers I have agree with yours except I have A8S0 012 109 J (as opposed to your H suffix). For comparison, mine were priced as follows:
> 
> A8S0 012 109 J £26.40
> A8S0 012 109 K £ 18.12 (same)
> A8S0 012 127 £ 24.65 (same)
> A8S0 012 127 C £ 24.65 (same)
> A1K0 803 899 E £ 9.42
> A8S0 601 027 £138.40
> 
> and I also bought the tyre TTCO 125 701 9M 693 (125/70) which cost me £89.24.
> 
> Hope all this might help others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Interesting that you have a different part number for the base bit and yours is quite a bit cheaper...
> I assume when you say you bought the tyre you mean *wheel + tyre*? Do you know if you can buy just the wheel on it's on i.e. without a tyre fitted? Was the Wheel the 19" version?
> 
> Do you have a TTS? if so does it fit on the front ok?
> 
> I just had a call to say all my bits are in so will pick up after work, I may fit them later...
Click to expand...

So I just been to collect the parts and it turns out that the guy ordered the wrong base part which explains why your our numbers didn't match! He actually ordered the part that is already in the car :evil: and it also explains the big price difference :x So now I have to make another trip to the dealers on saturday morning...


----------



## Dino_Donis

chelspeed said:


> What does the bolt attach to? Something already in the boot floor or something in the bottom 109H "bin".
> 
> Appreciate you may not know until the parts arrive but interested when you do.
> 
> I have a spacesaver spare but just put it loose on the boot floor for long trips. It's safe as on trips where I take it there is so much stuff in the boot that it's not going anywhere. But it would be nice to reduce impact on boot space by getting it under the carpet.


As promised I took some photos of how the wheel securing mechanism works....


----------



## chelspeed

Dino_Donis said:


> As promised I took some photos of how the wheel securing mechanism works....


That's great. Definitely going to do this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dino_Donis

So I have completed the installation of the space saver wheel, quite stright forward. I feel much better now driving around 

The only downsides of the installation are:-

1] You loose a bit of height in the boot - probably around 30mm.

2] You loose a bit of handy storage underneath the boot liner, previously I kept things like, a 1l bottle of oil, de-icer, quick detailer, a rug etc. I managed to squeeze the bottle of oil down the side of the battery.....

3] a bit more weight to lug around.

Photos of my installation into my 2017 TTS


----------



## spidey3

Can you by any chance tell me the part number for the emergency triangle? US vehicles don't come with one, and I'd like to order the one that will fit in that spot...


----------



## Dino_Donis

spidey3 said:


> Can you by any chance tell me the part number for the emergency triangle? US vehicles don't come with one, and I'd like to order the one that will fit in that spot...


I'd have to check if it's printed on it in the morning, My car is asleep in the garage now


----------



## kevin#34

good job! and useful tutorial too!
I am considering to do the same on my TTS, just a bit worry for both the cons you mentioned&#8230;..



Dino_Donis said:


> So I have completed the installation of the space saver wheel, quite stright forward. I feel much better now driving around
> 
> The only downsides of the installation are:-
> 
> 1] You loose a bit of height in the boot - probably around 30mm.
> 
> 2] You loose a bit of handy storage underneath the boot liner, previously I kept things like, a 1l bottle of oil, de-icer, quick detailer, a rug etc. I managed to squeeze the bottle of oil down the side of the battery.....
> 
> 3] a bit more weight to lug around.
> 
> Photos of my installation into my 2017 TTS


----------



## M1ke H

Dino_Donis said:


> Thanks, Interesting that you have a different part number for the base bit and yours is quite a bit cheaper...
> I assume when you say you bought the tyre you mean *wheel + tyre*? Do you know if you can buy just the wheel on it's on i.e. without a tyre fitted? Was the Wheel the 19" version?
> 
> Do you have a TTS? if so does it fit on the front ok?
> 
> I just had a call to say all my bits are in so will pick up after work, I may fit them later...


My apologies, I missed your post - sorry.

Yes, my reference to "and I also bought the tyre..." was purely to indicate that I bought the tyre in addition to the wheel, which was already in both your and my lists.

And yes, I have a TTS, but have only spun the wheel on the front, not actually run it.

Pleased you got yours sorted in the end. To your point re storage, I've got my spare oil, screen wash, blue roll, microfibres, interior shampoo and detailer etc in a boot caddy type storage 'box' (which I think the OH got from Lidl???) which is held in place against the back seat with a Velcro strip.


----------



## Dino_Donis

M1ke H said:


> Dino_Donis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Interesting that you have a different part number for the base bit and yours is quite a bit cheaper...
> I assume when you say you bought the tyre you mean *wheel + tyre*? Do you know if you can buy just the wheel on it's on i.e. without a tyre fitted? Was the Wheel the 19" version?
> 
> Do you have a TTS? if so does it fit on the front ok?
> 
> I just had a call to say all my bits are in so will pick up after work, I may fit them later...
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies, I missed your post - sorry.
> 
> Yes, my reference to "and I also bought the tyre..." was purely to indicate that I bought the tyre in addition to the wheel, which was already in both your and my lists.
> 
> And yes, I have a TTS, but have only spun the wheel on the front, not actually run it.
> 
> Pleased you got yours sorted in the end. To your point re storage, I've got my spare oil, screen wash, blue roll, microfibres, interior shampoo and detailer etc in a boot caddy type storage 'box' (which I think the OH got from Lidl???) which is held in place against the back seat with a Velcro strip.
Click to expand...

Do you know what the offset is on your space saver wheel? It should be stamped on it near the part number . I assume it must be slightly different to the wheel i have (*ET29*). When it tried mine it felt like it fitted ok but after spinning back & firth as much as the transmission would allow me and then removing the wheel there was a slight contact make on there.
Yes I noticed that there was quite a bit of space in channels behind the boot lining i.e. behind the wheel arches but I was worried that things would rattle around or get lost in them...


----------



## s3dbw

Another spare wheel convert, just fitted the parts in question to a 2018 TTRS. Interestingly enough my local dealer only charged £103 which is a bit less than the original £120 mentioned


----------



## Dino_Donis

s3dbw said:


> Another spare wheel convert, just fitted the parts in question to a 2018 TTRS. Interestingly enough my local dealer only charged £103 which is a bit less than the original £120 mentioned


Thats intersting, did you buy eveything?

How much did the wheel & tyre cost? Which wheel did you get? Does it fit over your large brake calipers on the front?


----------



## s3dbw

Price was just for the fittings, I already had the wheel. As others have pointed out, with the TTRS the front calipers are too big to accommodate the spacesaver so any puncture on the front requires the spacesaver to be put on the rear and the rear tyre shifted on to the front. Bit of a pain yes, but preferably to being stranded if the damage is more than the gluecan can handle as has happened to me in the past.

regards


----------



## Dino_Donis

s3dbw said:


> Price was just for the fittings, I already had the wheel. As others have pointed out, with the TTRS the front calipers are too big to accommodate the spacesaver so any puncture on the front requires the spacesaver to be put on the rear and the rear tyre shifted on to the front. Bit of a pain yes, but preferably to being stranded if the damage is more than the gluecan can handle as has happened to me in the past.
> 
> regards


Yes I have the same issue with my TTS but I was wandering whether it was because I don't have exactly the right wheel i.e. 8K... instead of 8S....


----------



## kevin#34

definitively want to equip my TT with spacer saver wheel, but can't find nothing with the suggested part number (A8S0 012 109 J), however wide choice for T125/70-19 5x112, does anybody know the proper ET for our TT's? 
I found plenty of A4 spare wheels which are in the same size but in ET15.... does somebody can check for your spare wheel ET ? (its printed on rim itself)


----------



## Steve2017TTS

kevin#34 said:


> definitively want to equip my TT with spacer saver wheel, but can't find nothing with the suggested part number (A8S0 012 109 J), however wide choice for T125/70-19 5x112, does anybody know the proper ET for our TT's?
> I found plenty of A4 spare wheels which are in the same size but in ET15.... does somebody can check for your spare wheel ET ? (its printed on rim itself)


Hi,
For all interested.
Here is picture of the label on the space saver spare wheel on my 2017 TTS










Label clearly shows size data for the wheel
Cheers
Steve


----------



## kevin#34

many thanks Steve!
I see your wheel is labeled 8S06010*10* in bold, but there is also the 8S06010*27A* code right under, that matches with the one suggested on this discussion, and also ET is the same (15), so 8S0601027A is definitively the right part number for TTS.... 
I also figured out that this 8S0601027A wheel is standard equipping Q2 model, and found a brand new one (rim+tire and including its bin, jack etc) for 80 eur, think going to buy this....

now next task is to confirm plug shape of the jack or (even better) its part number...
on Audiparts.com I found 8S001103 *A* for models built until 5/7/2018 and 8S001103 *B* for models built later on....


----------



## NoelTTS

Hi Guys

Maybe I missed it in this thread, but in addition to all the parts, I also had to get a car jack, as my TTS had its tool kit in the space where the car jack should be. It's only when I moved all the tools into their slots in the new foam insert that I realised the jack was missing.

Am I alone in having no car jack fitted as standard?


----------



## kevin#34

on TT-8S, jack is located on the right of the boot, and not in the bin inside the spare wheel as in many other audi's&#8230; are you sure it is really missing? because is present even on TT without spare wheel/with repairing kit


----------



## NoelTTS

That's right. I can see the jack shaped slot but it contained the tools in a plastic tool wrap. But there is definitely no actual jack.


----------



## NoelTTS

In fact I just checked my wife's A3 which also has no spare wheel.

That car does have a jack. So I have transplanted it to my TTS. It fits the space perfectly


----------



## kevin#34

does anybody know why the Audi optional boot luggage shell has different code whether it has repairing kit (8S8061181) or spare wheel (8S8061180)? boot shape remains obviously the same, so I can't understand the reason to differentiate...


----------



## minsTTerman

NoelTTS said:


> That's right. I can see the jack shaped slot but it contained the tools in a plastic tool wrap. But there is definitely no actual jack.


Correct - my car (2019 TT SLine) came without a jack - dealer eventually agreed to supply one, which took about 2 months to arrive.

Luckily when I had a puncture last week I could remove the wheel and take it to the tyre place for replacement.


----------



## kevin#34

Finally I bought from a scraper a brand new Q2 space saver wheel, the bin containing the jack and other stuff (spanner, hook for towing, screwdriver ecc) plus the plastic screw for 90 eur.
Interestingly, even the jack, despite having another code (81A011031), seems exactly the same compared to the OEM one.
I then ordered the remaining needed parts (lower bin + the two inserts) at Audi for another 88 eur and this or next weekend I will assembly all on my TTS, stay tuned... 8)


----------



## chelspeed

kevin#34 said:


> does anybody know why the Audi optional boot luggage shell has different code whether it has repairing kit (8S8061181) or spare wheel (8S8061180)


Presume it's because the spare wheel option raises the boot floor carpet by 30mm. If there are sides to the shell then they'll be 30mm less deep with a spare than without.


----------



## kevin#34

meanwhile, fitted space saver wheel and bought the luggage shell according to this; it's slightly shorter than std one, since the 30 mm increase in height makes the std one too long, interfering with rear seats.

want to thanks all users who gave me useful info about how to proceed with correct part number searching (spare wheel, tools tray, etc) and assemblying (styrofoam removal etc), now feel much more confident during long trips


----------



## kevin#34

does anybody know what are the red circled items? (its the spacer saver wheels kit installed at factory of _Steve2017TTS_)


----------



## Gixxer123

On a side note has anyone thought about putting in the spare wheel the Sub from the [email protected] system from the S3?

I am not sure where the Jack would.go or the wheel brace but they must be able to slot somewhere


----------



## kevin#34

the jack remains in its original location (on the right side of the boot), while the hexagon key is now in the tools bin as the above picture. Maybe you can find an alternative location for it, however to place a sub on the inside of the spare wheel you should eliminate the whole tools bin, I guess..


----------



## Gixxer123

kevin#34 said:


> the jack remains in its original location (on the right side of the boot), while the hexagon key is now in the tools bin as the above picture. Maybe you can find an alternative location for it, however to place a sub on the inside of the spare wheel you should eliminate the whole tools bin, I guess..


Yep, that was my thinking,replace the whole thing with the sub from the [email protected] system, I am not.sure how it could be powered but would be a very nice addition.


----------



## Dino_Donis

kevin#34 said:


> does anybody know what are the red circled items? (its the spacer saver wheels kit installed at factory of _Steve2017TTS_)


The item in the 1 o'clock position is the tool cips to pull the pastic covers off the wheel bolts [wheel style dependant)

The item in the 4 o'clock position is another type of tool for removing the hub cap on wheels that have a hub cap that also cover the wheel nuts.

I have no idea what the item in the 10 o'clock position is? I definitely don't have.

I think the empty space that you see is for the locking bolt key


----------



## kevin#34

thanks!
so considering I have the '20 in 5-spoke design (no cap), it's correct I don't have no. 1 and 2, while no. 3 remains a mystery&#8230;.
and you are right for the locking bolt key (I have this)


----------



## Dino_Donis

kevin#34 said:


> thanks!
> so considering I have the '20 in 5-spoke design (no cap), it's correct I don't have no. 1 and 2, while no. 3 remains a mystery&#8230;.
> and you are right for the locking bolt key (I have this)


You definitely need the tool to remove the bolt caps if you have them as they have to be removed to get the wheel wrench on to remove them. They are difficult (but not impossible) to remove if you don't have the tool. I had the wrong clip when I got my car so i went to the Audi parts department to get the right one and they guy gave me one FOC


----------



## kevin#34

thanks _Dino_, I understood that my previous post was a bit confusing  I have the bolt cap remover, but don't have the one for the hub cap, since my rims haven't them  
thanks again


----------



## Shortstock

Will these part numbers apply to the convertible?
I have a 2017 bought an 18 space saver thrown in boot real pain.
Hope to do this well worth the money
But assume parts maybe different ?
Thanks
Chris


----------



## spidey3

Dino_Donis said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> does anybody know what are the red circled items? (its the spacer saver wheels kit installed at factory of _Steve2017TTS_)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The item in the 1 o'clock position is the tool cips to pull the pastic covers off the wheel bolts [wheel style dependant)
> 
> The item in the 4 o'clock position is another type of tool for removing the hub cap on wheels that have a hub cap that also cover the wheel nuts.
> 
> I have no idea what the item in the 10 o'clock position is? I definitely don't have.
> 
> I think the empty space that you see is for the locking bolt key
Click to expand...

I am pretty sure that the item in the 10 o'clock position is the tire gauge in its case.
P/N 8P0012605


----------



## spidey3

Shortstock said:


> Will these part numbers apply to the convertible?
> I have a 2017 bought an 18 space saver thrown in boot real pain.
> Hope to do this well worth the money
> But assume parts maybe different ?
> Thanks
> Chris


This page should list the right parts for your convertible:
https://parts.audiusa.com/a/Audi_2017_T ... 72730.html


----------



## kevin#34

good to know, thanks!


spidey3 said:


> I am pretty sure that the item in the 10 o'clock position is the tire gauge in its case.
> P/N 8P0012605


----------



## ZephyR2

Shortstock said:


> Will these part numbers apply to the convertible?
> I have a 2017 bought an 18 space saver thrown in boot real pain.
> Hope to do this well worth the money
> But assume parts maybe different ?
> Thanks
> Chris


Before you go too far down the line I would just check that one of your full size wheels will actually fit inside the boot of a roadster with it being shallow and with a narrow opening.


----------



## Shortstock

Thanks for the responses
Does anyone actually have any pics of convertible with space and all the correct parts?
Had a price form local dealer although he missed two components don't have much faith with them 
CheerS
Chris


----------



## Shortstock

ZephyR2 said:


> Shortstock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will these part numbers apply to the convertible?
> I have a 2017 bought an 18 space saver thrown in boot real pain.
> Hope to do this well worth the money
> But assume parts maybe different ?
> Thanks
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> Before you go too far down the line I would just check that one of your full size wheels will actually fit inside the boot of a roadster with it being shallow and with a narrow opening.
Click to expand...

Yes I will do that good advice


----------



## Shortstock

Hi again
Bought the parts for my roadster with mixed results,
One part does nor fit and the foam out of the spare is raised.
Although I have a 18 inch space saver.
How do I post pics so you can see???


----------



## kevin#34

did you get the proper wheel? apart the correct tire size, rim off-set also is important (15), only Q2 share the same spare wheel of TT


----------



## shtu

Pretty sure you've got the wrong wheel there - the correct one is 19" diameter, ET15.

Take a close look at the wheel, it will have an audi part number stamped on it (edit - on the TT part this should begin) "8SO". Either way, post the number of what you have.


----------



## Shortstock

Thanks for the responses
I have Et 25.5 31/2jx18h2
1k0601027B
It 1010820 Feg
48 04
125/70 R18
Thanks for any input to a lead to getting the right one for less than £350


----------



## shtu

That's a golf\a3 part. 8S0601027 is "the" one. It's also a Q2 part.

As spares aren't standard, you'll just have to wait a while for one to turn up for a reasonable price - I got a wheel plus all the inserts and another tool set for less than £200.

Look at the other threads on here for all the part numbers and prices.

(edit - actually, *this* thread  . Those parts below are 100% the correct ones, I've used them and they fit perfectly.)


----------



## Dino_Donis

Shortstock said:


> Thanks for the responses
> I have Et 25.5 31/2jx18h2
> 1k0601027B
> It 1010820 Feg
> 48 04
> 125/70 R18
> Thanks for any input to a lead to getting the right one for less than £350


I listed all the correct part number including the wheel on the diagram on the first page of this thread, I've pasted again here....


----------



## Shortstock

Finally sorted new parts fr9m Audi today 
Decided to order a new wheel for wheel shop £151 delivered 
Cheers for the help chris


----------



## Waddesdon

Dino_Donis said:


> So yesterday I went to the parts department at Slough Audi and orderd all the bits for the inserts etc apart from the space saver which I already have. I met no resistance to ordering them and the guy said they will be available to collect in 2 working days. I took a note of all the part numbers and prices for the indiviual bits and stuck them on a diagram. The total cost of the 5 parts was *£125.87 *inc VAT
> 
> *** Diagram Edited 26-August-2019 to include details on space saver wheel ***
> *** Diagram Edited 30-August-2019 to correct part number & cost for base piece and add correct wheel part number ***


Just a very quick thank you... Listing these parts was a huge help! If folk are interested, the entire set minus the wheel cost £120 delivered from LLL parts UK (12 days to deliver) - https://www.lllparts.co.uk. Hunting for a 19" wheel proved to be a challenge, in the end I went for something aftermarket from ebay at £145 delivered next day - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/19-SPACE-SAV ... 2749.l2649. Total cost £265 and a 10 minute job, chuffed to bits....

Cheers, Dan.


----------



## kevin#34

be careful with the off-set, if it's higher than 15, the spare wheel might not fit into the front (especially in TTS case, that has bigger calipers&#8230


----------



## Waddesdon

Waddesdon said:


> Dino_Donis said:
> 
> 
> 
> So yesterday I went to the parts department at Slough Audi and orderd all the bits for the inserts etc apart from the space saver which I already have. I met no resistance to ordering them and the guy said they will be available to collect in 2 working days. I took a note of all the part numbers and prices for the indiviual bits and stuck them on a diagram. The total cost of the 5 parts was *£125.87 *inc VAT
> 
> *** Diagram Edited 26-August-2019 to include details on space saver wheel ***
> *** Diagram Edited 30-August-2019 to correct part number & cost for base piece and add correct wheel part number ***
> 
> 
> 
> Just a very quick thank you... Listing these parts was a huge help! If folk are interested, the entire set minus the wheel cost £120 delivered from LLL parts UK (12 days to deliver) - https://www.lllparts.co.uk. Hunting for a 19" wheel proved to be a challenge, in the end I went for something aftermarket from ebay at £145 delivered next day - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/19-SPACE-SAV ... 2749.l2649. Total cost £265 and a 10 minute job, chuffed to bits....
> 
> Cheers, Dan.
Click to expand...

Just a quick update, when entering item codes on the LLL Parts site omit the first letter (A). You can also search the items independently as a double check-->make -->model-->part type. Everything is there...


----------



## gogs

Does anyone know the part numbers for the crank handle for the mk3 TT ?


----------



## Funkster

Thanks for all the info here, although, I do have a couple of questions:

How do I remove the original foam inserts in the boot? Smaller jack /battery side first and then the larger Insert? They seem to be in tight so do I need to remove any other parts first?

I have 18" wheels on my 2016 DTI and it looks like the VW Golf GTI maybe the correct spare wheel. Anyone able to confirm this?

Thanks 8)


----------



## kevin#34

removing the original foam is quite easy (just the bigger one on the left, the other remains)
the correct size of the spare wheel is 19, also the off-set would be good to be 15, to have enough clearance with front calipers (especially in TT 40/45 and TTS cases, don't fit on TT-RS)


----------



## Funkster

Thanks kevin#34. i have tried to remove the bigger foam but it is in tight. When i try to lift it, the inside covers on the boot and left side of the car stop it moving up. I tried lifting it from the battery side but still not enough movement to free it up.

The car is the Coupe if that helps.

Ref the Spare wheel, the wheels on the car are 18" so should the spare wheel be 18" or is it19" due to a lower profile tye on the spare wheel?


----------



## kevin#34

I did the job more than 2 years ago but I don't remember any particular difficulty
the TT OEM spare wheel is the same 125/70-19 (off-set 15) for all TT's variant, whether if with 17, 18, 19 or 20 rims


----------



## kevin#34

check this:

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... l#p7614513


----------



## Molinos

I'd like to thank Dino_Donis for his OP and continued contribution to this thread, also thanks to Waddesdon for his info on https://www.lllparts.co.uk/ they gave me all the information to undertake the space saver process myself.
I have updated the part numbers and pricing (excl VAT), however please bear in mind that my vehicle is a TT Coupe.
I purchased all the parts from Five Oaks Audi in Billingshurst, approx 10 days delivery due to a couple of backorders.
The whole install process took 15 mins to complete.


----------



## j77drs

Looks nice and neat, what was the total cost


----------



## gogs

Did this a coupe of weeks back, nice to have the comfort of a spare wheel.

A big thanks to all who contributed to the thread


----------



## Molinos

Didn't look anywhere else other than Audi, so paid top price ~ £458  
The wheel and tyre alone cost ~ £297!


----------



## kevin#34

worth to remind that the TT spare wheel is in commonality with latest Q2 (same tire size, PDC and off-set), this increase the probability to find it.. At the time I bought a brand new one from a scraper for 120 eur...


----------



## M1ke H

Molinos said:


> Didn't look anywhere else other than Audi, so paid top price ~ £458
> The wheel and tyre alone cost ~ £297!


Interesting... 3 years ago, September 2018, I paid Audi exactly £100 less for the same kit of parts at £358.

That's inflation for you


----------



## rob_d_TT

Huge thanks to the people who have posted on this topic previously. I completed this task yesterday (Jan 2018 TT coupe); I thought it would be useful if I shared my experience.
Harwoods Audi Southampton (in Easteigh) were entirely happy to order the parts - but only because I was able to give part numbers. The parts manager (who helped me carry all the bits out to the car) explained that Audi UK don't want them to do it if someone asks without part numbers. He had no problem with ordering all the parts in one go; they took about 2 working days to arrive. One item apparently wasn't correct (I don't know if that was my mistake or somewhere in the chain) but they spotted it was a part I'd already got (for the no-spare-wheel installation) and they re-ordered the correct one, adding one more day. Great service, I'd say. Cost (excluding wheel - I'll come back to that) was £121.56 inc. VAT. Part numbers currently as follows; note the letters change with time - these are correct from the labels on my supplied parts and invoice:
8S0012109P Bin (the outer foam moulding) £36.26 ex VAT
8S0012109Q Bin (the foam moulding that goes inside the wheel) £15.11 ex VAT
1K0803899E Bolt £8.85 ex VAT
8S0012127 Insert (the larger, LH part of the underfloor panel) £20.54 ex VAT
8S0012127C Insert (the smaller, RH part of the underfloor panel) £20.54 ex VAT

The wheel / tyre I purchased from The Wheel Shop, £144.95 delivered inc VAT. Had to wait a couple of weeks for it to come into stock before I could place the order; they quickly replied to my email asking when they expected to get stock, the website email alert worked fine and the stock appeared right at the start of their estimate. Again, great service. Note you need the 19" version if you want the inner bin to fit.
Audi TT (2015-present day) 19" | Space Saver Wheel | The Wheel Shop
I don't know how the wheel compares with a genuine Audi example - I've heard the Audi one is more expensive; I'll bet the tyre is more recognisable than the "Linglong" brand fitted to mine! Weight of mine is ~23kg according to the shipping label, I wonder if the Audi one is similar or lighter?

Fitting it all was fairly straightforward. I'd guess around half an hour, including vacuuming the floor well while I had the chance. Fold rear seats forward; remove boot rear plastic trim panel (the one inside the rear wall of the boot) by sliding it upwards - it fits over 3 metal spigots left, right and centre, don't miss the centre one when re-fitting it. The LH foam moulding rear edge is trapped under this panel. Lift the RH foam moulding (which stays) to get the LH one out from under it. Put new foam moulding for wheel in place, re-fit rear boot trim panel, check all the tie-down straps for jack & compressor are where they should be; check filler cap emergency release (red tag in rear RH corner) is where it should be. Fit plastic bolt for wheel. Insert wheel, add centre foam bin, add big plastic nut to hold wheel and bin in place. Fit LH "insert" (plastic cover panel), add RH insert panel (try this out, fitting the two panels together before you put them in the boot, to see how they fit together). Replace floor carpeted panel, put seats back up.

All the tools have places in the new "bins". Audi first aid kit has been moved to one of the back seat side bins - a tight fit but it will go. Loss of boot space is about 30mm of depth. Carpet panel still fits fine.


----------



## kevin#34

well done
regarding the aftermarket spare wheel you bought, the only concern might be the off-set (OEM spare wheel is 15)


----------



## rob_d_TT

kevin#34 said:


> well done
> regarding the aftermarket spare wheel you bought, the only concern might be the off-set (OEM spare wheel is 15)


Should be fine - they sell a huge range of fitments, that one is sold as specifically for TT Mk3 or Q2. The fact that I had to wait for stock (I could have got the 18" straight away - but the bin won't fit inside it) makes me confident they're not messing around.


----------



## LastTango

Like others before me, I want to thank all who have made a positive contribution to this thread.

Armed with the knowledge gained, I've been able to collect the following parts via two separate eBay listings.

Audi A4 19" space-saver (the 4J ET29 version) mated to 125/70 Conti tyre. I'm aware it will only fit on the rear.
Audi A3 (2012-on) Jack and Handle (looks identical to the TT Version with the same lifting capacity)
V8S0 012 127 Insert
V8S0 012 127 C Insert
V8S0 012 109 P Bin
V8S0 012 109 Q Bin
V1K0 803 899 E Bolt

For those interested in figures, I've spent £65 so far, plus a 100 mile round trip to collect.

All I need now is a car..only four weeks to go!


----------



## kevin#34

I have a spare wheel with 15 off-set, it fits to front too (TT&TTS, not TT-RS)


----------



## Jboy33

I








ive just ordered the parts for it , 
Need a wheel now


----------

